# Eclectic Pop Up Shop @ the Market House



## Pop Up Shop (Oct 5, 2012)

Next Saturday 13th October pop up shop in Brixton upstairs at the Market Hse 443, Coldharbour Lane SW9 Spaces still available for traders  em:popupshop@london.com

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Eclectic-Pop-Up-Shop/263042447075995?fref=ts


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2012)

*moved to Brixton Noticeboard


----------



## Pop Up Shop (Oct 5, 2012)

editor said:


> *moved to Brixton Noticeboard


thanks still trying to work this out


----------



## Onket (Oct 5, 2012)

Pop-up shop? You mean brick-a-brack stall, jumble sale or maybe market stall?


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2012)

Pop Up Shop said:


> thanks still trying to work this out


You've already posted one thread in the Brixton forum. That's for chat, so I've moved it to the Brixton Noticeboard forum. If you post anywhere else about your event it'll start to whiff a bit spammy.


----------



## Pop Up Shop (Oct 5, 2012)

no neither, one day pop up shop selling a range of items from clothes, jewellery art, etc in doors


----------



## Pop Up Shop (Oct 5, 2012)

ok great understand now thanks


----------



## Onket (Oct 5, 2012)

Pop Up Shop said:


> no neither, one day pop up shop selling a range of items from clothes, jewellery art, etc in doors



Sounds like a market.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 7, 2012)

Onket said:


> Sounds like a market.


 
Back in my day, we called them "jumble sales".


----------



## Onket (Oct 7, 2012)

I did also suggest jumble sale.


----------

